# What tire fits?



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

Hello all,

1969 Ford 4000 Diesel with spin out rims and the tires are 15.5-38 and the tires say 
"15.5 - 38 on a 14 inch rim"

TractorData.com States 

*Ford 4000 Tires:*
Ag front: 6.00-16
Ag rear: 12.4-38
Ag front: 7.50-16
Ag rear: 13.6-38
14.9-30
16.9-26
16.9-30
18.4-26

I have no idea what tires will fit, and what air pressure is needed, and when the tires have been filled with material does the air pressure change or stay the same?

I am assuming my rims are 14" but not sure, are they measured like a cars rims?
Do the tires bulge more or less when they are filled with ballast?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Rim sizes are measured the same as cars. The 14 inch measurement is the rim width required by the tire for proper sidewall deflection to enable maximum traction.

Properly ballasted tires will set the same as dry tires that are correctly inflated. Sidewalls on tractor tires should be as near vertical as possible to avoid tire damage. Bulging sidewalls expose the thin part of the tire (sidewall) to field hazards.

Here is a chart of typical tire width to rim width for tractors, as provided by Miller Tire:









Diagram on how to measure rims:


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

oldmanfarmer said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 1969 Ford 4000 Diesel with spin out rims and the tires are 15.5-38 and the tires say
> "15.5 - 38 on a 14 inch rim"
> ...


A 15.5 tire is a very good size for that tractor.
They are the same height as a 13.6 - 38 but have more bite than the 13.6 and will carry more fluid too.
I have a 66 4000 like yours and it had 15.5s on it.
I didnt want to spend the $ for new tires and looked for nearly 2 years a decent pair of used 15.5s. Finally gave up and put a decent used set of used 13.6s on it.
I don't work it hard so don't really need maximum traction. If you are going new though I would buy the 15.5s


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

Ultradog said:


> A 15.5 tire is a very good size for that tractor.
> They are the same height as a 13.6 - 38 but have more bite than the 13.6 and will carry more fluid too.
> I have a 66 4000 like yours and it had 15.5s on it.
> I didnt want to spend the $ for new tires and looked for nearly 2 years a decent pair of used 15.5s. Finally gave up and put a decent used set of used 13.6s on it.
> I don't work it hard so don't really need maximum traction. If you are going new though I would buy the 15.5s


thank you. Its always nice to hear from someone that has the same kind of animal and what they have gone threw.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

oldmanfarmer said:


> thank you. Its always nice to hear from someone that has the same kind of animal and what they have gone threw.


The tire i have now are NO Jems and could go at any second, hopefully I wont be on it if it blows.

One has cracks all over it and a few deep cuts and the other is no better.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Looks like Rhino hide to me


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

oldmanfarmer said:


> The tire i have now are NO Jems and could go at any second, hopefully I wont be on it if it blows.
> 
> One has cracks all over it and a few deep cuts and the other is no better.
> View attachment 41715
> ...



I would say you got your money out of those


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

ant one know what the air pressure should be for these tires? 
15.5 * 38 on 14" cant find it on tires.
Just looking for a general guideline.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

Just found a cool little guide from Firestone.

This should help others out there.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

we'll not sure if this helps me or not. tractor data says my 4000 weighs
*Dimensions:*
*Weight (operating): 4,885 lbs [2215 kg] *
*Weight (ballasted): 8,215 lbs [3726 kg*

But the firestone table only goes to 4080lbs. How close does it need to be?
and why is mine not there?


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I put 10 psi in rear for the snow blower and 15 psi when something Heavey on the 3 point hitch.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I have similar dimensions as you. If you put to much in they will be bouncy and less grip


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

The tire that was bulging came in at 3(water)psi filled (air) till it reached 10-12 psi and water still came out and the air valve stem is at 11 o'-clock. 

The other tire is at 9 o'clock and air comes out.

I Guess I could drive with the filled tire on the hig side or the low side? what ever, neither side sound correct.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

Any suggestions on how get a few more hours of use out of badly cracked tractor tires?

I know proper air pressure and UV protection but I can't find anything that I might be able to fill the cracks with or something to make them more pliable so they wont crack as bad.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Sorry Oldman Tires can not be resurecred. Once they are done they are done. You are working with borrowed time. By the way the ballast filled Tire if it blows and leaks the ballast out it will kill enny vegatation and contaminate the soil. Nothing will grow in that spot for a very long time. Be cautious. I have a set of tires and rims that was given to me that have barley enny Ware on them but I won't run them in fear of a rupture. I took them for the rims only.









There is worse sports than this one


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

The fluid that came out of the tire was like water, it could be water as far as I know.
How do i tell if it is water or ballast? 
I'm not gonna taste it if it kills vegetation. 

If it is water I got Lucky last year, I don't think it froze or if it did my tire didn't split.

Is balast configured with air?

Without air mine is 100% fluid(air pressure gauage read 2 psi) and with air (added 10 psi of air)(if pressure gauage works with air and water) its over 90% I think, water still comes out when air pressure is at 12psi, the valve is at 11 o-clock and water still comes out.

Anyone able to teach me the ins and outs of loading and de-loading tires?

I did read up on the different kinds of ballast and I am leaning towards beet juice or foam since my tires are shot any ways and they would have to be cut off the rims.

All thoughts appreciated.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

I tried to find a tire liner recently for a badly cut 12.4x28, no such luck. They were common years ago.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

oldmanfarmer said:


> The fluid that came out of the tire was like water, it could be water as far as I know.
> How do i tell if it is water or ballast?
> I'm not gonna taste it if it kills vegetation.
> 
> ...


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

The ballast brine could be ordinary salt (sodium chloride)and water; a mix of 50 pounds of salt and 45 Imperial gallons of water. Good for around 10 below 0 . If you are looking for protection lower than that you will need to use calcium chloride.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I believe calcium is heavyer than salt. Actually I've never heard of using salt but I live in a sub zero climate. If your looking at loading a tire with calcium I have the ratio in one of my books. But I don't think this is what you want at this time. Calcium or salt it is mixed with water.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

When checking tire pressure on a loaded tire the valve should be at 12 o'clock . Loaded or not same psi. Clean the rim if some ballast dribles out to prevent rust


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Up around Sudbury you would need calcium.......it will give a mix that stays liquid as far down as -40. I don't know the ratio for calcium. Using salt is the norm in my(southern) part of N.S. I don't know where you live Oldmanfarmer but you know how cold it gets there......There is a 'spitter' valve that screws onto the tire valve stem and to the 'garden' hose end; as the pump fills the tire with fluid you push the button on the spitter to let air out(there is only a small amount). BTW the tire never gets fully loaded, but almost. You could rig up a gravity filling rig too.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

i'm actually thinking about draining it and using beet juice if the cost isn't gonna bankrupt me. 

Will Calcium or salt water eat the rims?

The rims has already been welded on and repaired in a few places including the valve stem.

Any one know only one tire would be filled?


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

deerhide said:


> I don't know where you live Oldmanfarmer but you know how cold it gets there


I'M in Kentucky and it does get below 32* for a few months, coldest is February.


deerhide said:


> There is a 'spitter' valve that screws onto the tire valve stem and to the 'garden' hose end; as the pump fills the tire with fluid you push the button on the spitter to let air out(there is only a small amount).


Just picked up a Bleeder valve ("Air/Water Adapter Kit") at TSC for around 10 bucks. Should do the trick with the help of my sprayer motor and some hose.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

oldmanfarmer said:


> i'm actually thinking about draining it and using beet juice if the cost isn't gonna bankrupt me.
> 
> Will Calcium or salt water eat the rims?
> 
> ...


Brine made with calcium or salt won't rust anything without oxygen.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Just loaded mine with CaCl. Be careful of the charts. Read the fine print. Most are based on 77% CaCl and Imperial gallons. The ideal mixture is 31.2 % CaCl. This gives a freeze pt in the range of -52deg F. The Imperial numbers call for 6 lb per gal of 77%CaCl. If using std US nomenclature and common CaCl which is 94%, then the number is 3.75 lb CaCl (94%) per US gallon.Ain't chemistry grand.


----------

